# Bicycles & Flight Jackets



## Stony (Nov 14, 2012)

Found this cool picture on the net.

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/21734563@N04/2104164928/#large

Can anyone ID any of the bikes?


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 15, 2012)

They are lightweights so they may be English.


----------



## s1b (Nov 15, 2012)

The plane on the jacket appears to be a B-24 Liberator. An American plane, but the British used some. Clothes look American. 
Who knows on the bikes. Can't see the fine details on my phone.


----------



## Stony (Nov 15, 2012)

> The plane on the jacket appears to be a B-24 Liberator. An American plane, but the British used some. Clothes look American.
> Who knows on the bikes. Can't see the fine details on my phone.




The flight jackets and B-24s on them I know about. The picture is from the 448th BG in 1945.


----------



## s1b (Nov 16, 2012)

Stony said:


> The flight jackets and B-24s on them I know about. The picture is from the 448th BG in 1945.




Sorry, I didn't realize you knew the Bomb Group. 
I was just trying to pinpoint what part of the world they were in.......therefore giving possible clue as to what the bikes are.


----------



## s1b (Nov 16, 2012)

Appear English.....maybe BSA


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 16, 2012)

The bike in the back has a white safety flash on the rear fender. isn't that a Canadian/British thing or did the Americans do that as well?


----------



## Stony (Nov 16, 2012)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> The bike in the back has a white safety flash on the rear fender. isn't that a Canadian/British thing or did the Americans do that as well?




Yes, the U.S. did that too.


----------

